# Solid State Hard Drives for Tivo?



## zeiram (Jun 10, 2007)

Has anybody tested any of the Tivo S1 thru S3 with these new drives?

I would assume that the SSD would be the absolute best thing you could do for a Tivo upgrade.

Would it also be possible to mix and match?
Primary drive SSD (for the OS, guide data, etc etc) and the Secondary drive for actual video storage.

I'm thinking that future Tivos will include this technology since its getting cheaper by the minute and would improve Tivo response times to rearranging recordings, uploading video to PC's, and allow nearly instant startup of Tivo instead of waiting for it to boot.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

zeiram said:


> Has anybody tested any of the Tivo S1 thru S3 with these new drives?
> 
> I would assume that the SSD would be the absolute best thing you could do for a Tivo upgrade.
> 
> ...


Horrible Idea, lose power and lose all shows and season passes. :down:


----------



## zeiram (Jun 10, 2007)

Fine.

I say time will tell.
They may make SSD with non-volatile ram for extended storage.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Solid State Drives are a lot more expensive than regular hard drives, and the largest commonly available is a paltry 32 GB.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

They are Flash Memory drives, so a power outage wouldn't cause the Tivo to lose anything.

They do have a zero dB acoustic signature, which would be useful in a Tivo.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

I wouldn't expect a Flash drive in a DVR (TiVo or other) to last very long as Flash memory has a limited amount of writes before failure. The buffer would kill the drive very quickly.


----------

